

I'm not IT bitch  - baligena
http://max-michaels.blogspot.com/2012/04/im-not-it-bitch.html

======
edibrac
Everything in that post seems valid but when it's coming from an entrepreneur,
copping this attitude seems self-defeating. That person who just mistakenly or
ignorantly referred to you as desktop support could be someone that could help
you in the end.

Please take this as just frankly worded feedback: It's quite possible you
think more highly of yourself (or your work) than you really should. You say
you agree with Linus Torvalds quote, but chances are you are not at his level
(yet) to have earned the right to get so snotty.

------
ChristianMarks
Wait until your firm is overrun by adherents of the Information Technology
Indoctrination Library. Managers will become smug, platitudinous mansplainers
(self-styled experts on matters of common knowledge) who believe that
everything is IT, even programming, which they think they don't need to know
anything about--for them, soft skills rule. And their intellectual apparatus
cannot resolve the difference between computer science and IT--brief exposure
to ITIL depresses cognitive ability in every measurable level, out of
proportion to exposure. If you're not part of the ITIL "service as a service"
process, you're part of the problem in their view. Never mind that foisting
the mind-numbingly boring ITIL corpus on employees forces the better ones out.
You'll be required to sit in on Bolshevist change management meetings with
everyone else in IT.

